# I'm New



## loki13 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello everyone,
i'm from Elwood and new to the forum
MJ


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Loki13!
I'm sure you will learn lots of new things here!
Post any questions, thoughts, ideas.....just jump right in. Everyone here is more than helpful!

P.S. where's elwood? (state?)


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Loki13


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome!:jol:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Loki


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Loki. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome! I'm old...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

You will like it here.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi there and welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome, glad to have you here.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the group


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome.


----------



## loki13 (Sep 23, 2007)

einstein pm me now


----------

